# New Juice Bottles



## PeterHarris (24/6/14)

Hi Guys

i must 1st say thank you for changing to new bottles based on previous requests - the dripping tips was a bit tricky when trying to fill your MINI and time consuming with other tanks, as that little dripper tube only held so much juice.

but i have a problem with the new bottles - they are extremely hard, i struggle my butt off to squeeze them and end up just taking the cap off and either pouring direclty from the bottle or using a pippet.

please can you have a look at softer bottles?

if you cannot get them in 20ml like your quataties - i am wiling to buy 30ml bottles from you - similar bottles to lekavapors, a soft flexible bottle.


please consider this......as im sure im not alone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (24/6/14)

We will be on the look out for new bottles, thanks for the input Peter always appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (24/6/14)

Agree 100%. The cap on mine has a crack, luckily the juice is not leaking out. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat (24/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> i must 1st say thank you for changing to new bottles based on previous requests - the dripping tips was a bit tricky when trying to fill your MINI and time consuming with other tanks, as that little dripper tube only held so much juice.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting. Because my mother (with weak, arthritic hands) can't squeeze one small PET bottle she has. PET is fine with the bigger bottles but [at least some of them] too stiff with small bottles. 

Long, pointed spouts are good for refilling top coil clearomizers like Twisp/Maxi but for bottom coil like Evods, need needle tops.
mtbaker bottles are good - although they have standard eye dropper bottle blunt tips - the tips fit over the bottle neck, so they're easy to pull off - no need for fingernails or knife blades to prise them off...and the bottles are LDPE, soft.


----------



## bones (24/6/14)

I had the same issues with my liquids from VK. What i did was take a pin and stick it down the hole. Seems the whole was not big enough on the inside. Works perfectly now, and much easier to squeeze. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (24/6/14)

nah it's because with PET, the thickness is the same on small bottles as it is with big bottles and the small bottles don't allow enough flex.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/14)

You will be happy to know we have new bottles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (8/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You will be happy to know we have new bottles



Ooooh  cool!
Pics? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PeterHarris (8/7/14)

Now that looks nice and squishy! Well done!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

Just love this new bottles. Works wonderfully!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bones (22/7/14)

They are much better than the previous one. Been mixing Gummi Berry juice with cherry monthol. I think i have a winner. 25% Cherry menthol only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (24/7/14)

I have to concede - these new bottles are fantastic! - much better than the glass dripper bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------

